# smoke damage



## bill02 (Sep 22, 2006)

I am working on a fire damaged kitchen. Tear out and replace no problem. My question is: Can I clean the smoke damage from the rest of the house or do I need to go to bare studs?
Are there produxcts out there that can rid the house of smoke smell?
Thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Soda blasting and BIN


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Clean then seal. Kilz works. You've got to seal everything. If the attic was smoked, you've got to paint all the rafters and decking and joists. EVERYTHING. There's a reason fire damage is costly to repair.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

I heard that orange stuff works best (can't remember the exact name- think it was citrus based??). Then again it didn't work so hot in our house, when I accidentally tossed a pillow ontop of a burning candle then left the room- came back and the bed, mattress, and wall were on fire!!  Just that little bit of fire, and it smelled sooo bad! Good luck with that!


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

It really depends on the extent of the damage! I did smoke and water restoration for a couple years and unless it was fairly minor we stripped down to studs,sprayed with kilz then re-insulated and rocked.You definately don't want to take a chance of left behind smoke odor contaminating your new work.If it is minor you can seal it with kilz or similiar product and repaint.They make what is called a chemical sponge it looks like a big eraser,that can be rubbed on very lightly smoked walls and ceilings to remove soot and odor.Also make what is called a therma-fogger kind of like one of those insect foggers that you put a special chemical in and fog the house to help remove odor.Really if you aren't comfortable with doing it I would recommend subbing that part out to a disaster restoration company!It would really bite to do all the work and still have an odor the HO held you responsible for!


----------



## bill02 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Excuse my igorence, but what is BIN? I am assuming soda is baking soda, not Pepsi
Thanks again Will keep you posted!


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

bill02 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Excuse my igorence, but what is BIN? I am assuming soda is baking soda, not Pepsi
> Thanks again Will keep you posted!


BIN is a paint-sealer just another companies version of Kilz


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

AA Paint did a beautiful job painting a kitchen that had fire and smoke damage he posted the pics a while back. Ask him what he used.


----------

